# Unicode für Promille-Zeichen



## chrissy (12. Sep 2005)

Hallo, 

ich habe versucht das Promille Zeichen mit folgendem Unicode /u8240 oder /u0137 darzustellen, allerdings funktioniert das nicht. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie ich dieses Zeichen datstellen kann???

Danke


----------



## Roar (12. Sep 2005)

u2030 ist das doch, wenn ich mich recht erinnere


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Sep 2005)

mit welchem Font? in der Console wahrscheinlich unmöglich

und: wirklich /u und nicht \u?


----------



## chrissy (12. Sep 2005)

@Bleiglanz ja natürlich \u

@ roar \u2030 ist richtig, irgendwie, habe ich bei google gesucht und nur die anderen beiden gefunden. Kannst du mir vielleicht eine Seite sagen, wo ich diese Tabelle finde??? Danke


Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## Roar (12. Sep 2005)

ich hab in der windows zeichentabelle geschaut (Programme->zubehört->systemprogramme->zeichentabelle)
bei unicode.org gibts alle tabellen als pdfs


----------



## chrissy (13. Sep 2005)

naja bei unicode.org habe ich halt das falsche gefunden, aber vielleicht habe ich ja auch falsch gesucht ...

auf alle fälle vielen herzlichen dank


----------

